# Some compositions of mine



## pokeefe0001 (Jan 15, 2017)

I thought I'd introduce myself by my SoundCloud link.

__
https://soundcloud.com/

I'm a 70 year old music composition student - taking private lessons for about 5 years now. Since I'm still a student, most of my pieces on soundCloud are student works. They range from a baroque-style fugue to atonal (tone row and/or pitch class set transformation) works. And they range from 2 minute long piano works to a 40 minute symphony. Most are in some "classical" style or another; one is pseudo-jazz; one is for marching or concert band.

Most of these are produced using sound libraries so not terribly realistic.

I think my best work is my Sonatina for Small Orchestra - Memories of a Journey

__
https://soundcloud.com/patrick-okeefe-353713672%2Fsonatina-for-small-orchestra

The most fun work - at least the most fun to write - is the Diminished Expectations #1 for vibraphone, bassoon, bongos and congas. 

__
https://soundcloud.com/patrick-okeefe-353713672%2Fdiminished-expectations-1
It's a mostly tonal work written using the atonal technique of pitch class set transformations - based on the diminished 7th pitch class set. (Hence its name.)

Comments on any of my stuff are welcome.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Not bad, sounds interesting looks like a lot of work went into those pieces. More polished than my Stuff


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

I found the the "Memories of a Journey" to be well done. The music constantly moved forward smoothly and sparkled with changes of color every few measures. It held my interest. And it shows other amateur TC composers that one can write tonal and yet have an individual voice as well. 

The other piece was fascinating in term of rhythmic interplay, but the limited choice of pitch material used less fascinating.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Good one you, not being letting yourself limited by your age, I say : well done!


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

Really enjoyed Memories of a Journey ... Also the Brass Quartet I - Humoresque.
In fact listing to your play list at the moment while online here. 

Wonderful work that you have accomplished. Looking forward to listening to more of your compositions.


----------



## pokeefe0001 (Jan 15, 2017)

Thanks for your comments. Glad you liked the stuff.


----------



## Poodle (Aug 7, 2016)

Sorry . I dont play instrument


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Poodle said:


> Sorry . I dont play instrument


I'm sorry too.......................


----------



## pokeefe0001 (Jan 15, 2017)

Vasks said:


> ... but the limited choice of pitch material used less fascinating.


I'm not sure if it mattered, but I was writing this in hopes of having performed by a local small chamber orchestra. (I"m still waiting.  ) I wasn't aware of my purposefully limiting pitch range, but I definitely had to limit the range of instruments. No trombones or tuba, etc. Looking back on the score I see I haven't used the low range of the clarinet or flute - purposeful for the flute; no good explanation for the clarinet.

What instruments in particular do you think I should have used a wider range?


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

pokeefe0001 said:


> I'm not sure if it mattered, but I was writing this in hopes of having performed by a local small chamber orchestra. (I"m still waiting.  ) I wasn't aware of my purposefully limiting pitch range, but I definitely had to limit the range of instruments. No trombones or tuba, etc. Looking back on the score I see I haven't used the low range of the clarinet or flute - purposeful for the flute; no good explanation for the clarinet.
> 
> What instruments in particular do you think I should have used a wider range?


We may be discussing two different pieces. I was referring to "Diminished Expectations" and the fact that the sonority of the diminished chord was too prevalent and became tiring quickly.


----------



## pokeefe0001 (Jan 15, 2017)

Vasks said:


> We may be discussing two different pieces. I was referring to "Diminished Expectations" and the fact that the sonority of the diminished chord was too prevalent and became tiring quickly.


Yup. We were talking about different works.

Ok, so maybe I picked a too obviously tonal pitch class set. Not surprising since the whole reason I wrote it was to see if I could write a tonal piece using the pitch class set technique. Since that class was the diminished 7th, every 4 notes had either a diminished 7th or its inverse.

Now I understand your comment about the limited range. If I had spread the notes out more, the diminished 7th sonority would have been less obvious. But voice leading in some form or another has too strong a draw on my music to do that. The diminished 7th would have been less prominent, but I would not have enjoyed the results.


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

pokeefe0001 said:


> Now I understand your comment about the limited range. If I had spread the notes out more, the diminished 7th sonority would have been less obvious.


Well, I never did talk about "range" just "limited pitch material". The diminished 7th and whole tone sonorities are the 2 most restrictive ones there are. They must be used sparingly, even though I myself like to incorporate them in some pieces. Distributing the pitches more widely (ie. "range") will not hide their source.


----------



## MarkMcD (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi Pokeefe,

I'm just listening to "Sonatina for small orchestra" BRAVO! I can't offer any technical critique, but I can say that I like it a lot. Maybe in 5 years I might hope to approach this level of talent. I also love that at 70, you are still embracing new studies, quite inspirational.

Best regards
Mark


----------

